# Spanish Oaks Res struggles...



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

:roll: Was fishing Spanish Oaks from about 9:30 am till 11:30 today. I first started fishing off the bottom with trout worms and had no luck. I then switched to a bobber w/ a 24 inch lead, again, with worms but the same result.

People around me where catching fish. A few guys where floating around the res. and looked to be catching fish every 10 minutes or so. I 'm guessing they where fly fishing mostly but don't know for sure. A few guys where fishing the shore and had some results as well but not as much as the guys floating around the res.

Just wanted to see what the thinking is out there. Am I using the wrong kind of bait? What bait is used in that res. and what technique?

One of the things I should have done is move around some. I stayed in the same pl :roll: ace for the three hours I was there. I still feel like I should have got at least a bite?

What am I missing here? o-||


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

mtnwestwalkers said:


> What am I missing here? o-||


Smelly-Jelly. Dip the worm in it. 

Seriously though, that's fishing sometimes. Persistance and patience will pay off for you. Sometimes moving around is the ticket. Just keep at it!


----------



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know if I was being hard headed or lazy but I stood in one place. I guess a lil of both..lol I like to know what those guys where using floating around the res. I'm guessing flies?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

If you dont have any bites after awhile, it's good to try something else. Try throwing different lures.. sometimes that'll entice them to strike.


----------



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

I think you can use flies from the shore. But, I wouldn't really know cause I'm not a fly fisherman. Thing is flies have no real weight so from the shore your not going to get much distance.

I never tried this but what about a weighted bobber with a 36 inch lead? You couldn't fish the fly like you where fly fishing but they may strike it anyway cause of size and looks but it wouldn't have the action.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Try using a clear plastic bubble filled 3/4 full with water above a swivel. Tie on 24 to 36" of leader and tie a fly to the end. Cast it as far as you can and reel it back slowly... A Pistol Pete fly is a good bet as well.


----------



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, that's a good idea...never used the clear plastic bubble. I've seen them.

I picked up a few of those Cortland 'Fly Assortment' Panfish Poppers so I'll see how those work. I'll do a 36" lead behind a weighted foam snap on float for now.

I was looking at that Pistol Pete as well. I'll get a hold of one this weekend.

Sould be heading out to Spanish Oaks again AM Friday. I don't like going o-for...lol thanks for the info. I let ya know how it goes. If your free head on out and get in touch.

talk soon, Robb


----------



## jsfano (Jun 23, 2010)

I like to use a worm & mini-marshmallow combo when fishing from the bottom on a 3-4 ft leader. I get a lot of success with this set up. But as sawsman said, thats just how it goes sometimes. Earlier this year I got an all day pass from the wife to go fishing. Not a single hit! 8hrs later of throwing everything and anything and my neighbors cat we called it quits. Slayed it next though


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sometimes those areas the fish can be pretty fickle. When I'm fishing a worm in a place like Spanish Oaks I use a small barbed hook~ smaller then I'd use anywhere else. And I put on at most a 3rd of the worm. Cast it out as deep as I can get it and if I don't get hit within 3-5 min I reel in slowly and repeat.


----------



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Gents for the info. I will update you all soon as I fish it again. Thanks again!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

i am a new here ,it is great


----------



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

It is great when your catching fish it's all the better


----------

